# ablation.



## Bootsie (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi all. This site is excellent. Concerning graves , I keep coming across the word ablation , I presume its having the thyroid out. I wanted my feet amputated when I had bad plantar faciitis. My doctor laughed. Its gone now. Can you just see his reaction when I say I want my thyroid out. I never considered this but it seems to be the answer. On what grounds will he do my bidding if bloods are normal ? And he carnt see what is in front of him, someone who looks like they been fighting with tyson. My endo past on this year ! I can get any test done with GP but I know from past experiences that tests prove nothing in my case. Would an eye doctor suggest ablation ? Curious and curiouser.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you get your hands on some old tests run by your endo?

Without lab results and history of thyroid dysfunction I doubt highly they would remove your thyroid.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A total thyroidectomy is surgery to remove the thyroid; ablation is killing off the thyroid with radioactive iodine (the thyroid is still in the body, it's just "dead").


----------



## Bootsie (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for reply lovlkn and jenny. I have this little bit of paper from last year. So I will write it in the order it comes. Its never been analysed. I don't know what it means. Finally I'm gunna know how I was last year. Here goes. 22/3/13 serum T3 12.9. Serum T4 20.4 pmol/L. TSH (0.05 mu/L. 25/1/13 serum T3 4.4. Serum T4 17.2 pmol/L. TSH 1.2mu/l. I wait with baited breath. Go gurrls.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for each of those lab results, it's hard to tell anything without them since different labs/countries use different ranges.


----------



## Bootsie (Sep 5, 2014)

That's all there is jennyv. Sorry. I will ask GP when I see him. I feel like a naughty girl going private and taking armour and half expecting a reprimand over results. Like I did off an NHS consultant who said I'm gunna give myself osteo trouble and a heart attack. I never looked better or felt better than on armour even though I had a way to go. My head actually went smaller and I remember catching sight of the old me. Now I'm back to the way I was before armour.


----------



## Bootsie (Sep 5, 2014)

Here they are. Free T3 3.5 ~7.8 pmol/L free T4 9.0 ~25.0 pmol/l TSH 0.4 ~4.5 mU


----------

